# U.S.A check for the corona virus



## americandream1 (Jan 11, 2015)

how can I cash The president of U.S.A chek for the coronavirus?
I Have only U.K bank account.
Thanks


----------



## COGirl (May 16, 2020)

How did you get a Stimulus Check? Congratulations on falling for Trump's trick btw - he fought hard against these checks and then delayed them so he could get his name on them and take credit. These checks were supposed to go to people with a SSN who are living and working in the US. If you only have a UK bank account, do you have a US social Security Number and live in the USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

COGirl said:


> These checks were supposed to go to people with a SSN who are living and working in the US. If you only have a UK bank account, do you have a US social Security Number and live in the USA?


Not the way the legislation was written apparently. They were to go to US taxpayers and to those receiving social security benefits even if they didn't have to file tax forms. 

To have a US SSN you only need to have been born with US nationality (i.e. one parent a US citizen) or to have lived for a while in the US and worked there. 

That's what happens when you don't have a national unemployment system that could have paid out a benefit to workers who lost their jobs. But it's an election year and I guess the IRS is the only Federal agency that can pay out to large numbers of potential voters.


----------



## COGirl (May 16, 2020)

Yeah, I haven't seen the actual 3bn pages of the legislation, only the summary. I am just curious as to how they parsed these out. That summary says as I stated above. I think anyone who is legally working in the US can get an SSN - US citizenship status aside. But you are living in US. I would think it would be impossible to be working in the US, paying taxes in the US and not have any US-based banking relationship. That said, can you deposit it in your UK account via bank app ? I would think you could also just wander to any US bank with your SSN card and drivers license and open a local account. I would also think you might be able to wander any large bank and cash it in person - although tougher with no relationship. There are many "un-banked" that will need to do this. Just start calling nearby Chase and Wells Fargo type banks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> But you are living in US. I would think it would be impossible to be working in the US, paying taxes in the US and not have any US-based banking relationship.


No I'm not. I live in France and I'm retired, drawing US SS and taking distributions from a US IRA (which is why I was still filing US taxes in 2018 and 2019). I do happen to still have a US bank account, but am thinking of closing it out. (Glad I didn't.)

Anyone with one US citizen parent has (or can have) a US social security number, even if they have never lived in the US. And if you are a US citizen you are supposed to file US income taxes, declaring your "worldwide" income (though many folks don't bother). 

So, if you have a US parent and a US SSN and have at least attempted to file your tax returns (in 2018 and 2019) even if you owed no tax, you are apparently entitled to one of those checks - whether or not you have a US bank account. The problem with receiving a US check in the UK (or anywhere else outside the US) is that the bank fees for cashing a "foreign" check are pretty expensive and sometimes involve a % of the amount of the check being cashed.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

COGirl said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen the actual 3bn pages of the legislation, only the summary.


A tad hyperbolic. 

The entirety of the Act is about 300 pages.

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-116hr748enr/pdf/BILLS-116hr748enr.pdf

Don't want to read it all? jump to ...

‘SEC. 6428. 2020 RECOVERY REBATES FOR INDIVIDUALS. 

It is only about 5 pages... 

OK the whole of Sub-title A (covering changes to unemployment benefits) and Sub-title B (covering Rebates) is a bit longer than that if you cared to read all of the individual provisions.



> These checks were supposed to go to people with a SSN who are living and working in the US.


If you read it for yourself, you will see that was not the legislative intent. 

If that was the legislative intent they, could have done it by adding less than 100 characters to the act under s. 6428 paragraph (D) ... even less if they wanted to exclude American Samoa, Guam, Puerto Rico, The US Virgin Islands, etc.

(4) A US person who has a tax home without the United States, its Territories and Possessions..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> No I'm not. I live in France and I'm retired, drawing US SS and taking distributions from a US IRA (which is why I was still filing US taxes in 2018 and 2019). I do happen to still have a US bank account, but am thinking of closing it out. (Glad I didn't.)
> 
> *Anyone with one US citizen parent has (or can have) a US social security number, even if they have never lived in the US.* And if you are a US citizen you are supposed to file US income taxes, declaring your "worldwide" income (though many folks don't bother).
> 
> So, if you have a US parent and a US SSN and have at least attempted to file your tax returns (in 2018 and 2019) even if you owed no tax, you are apparently entitled to one of those checks - whether or not you have a US bank account. The problem with receiving a US check in the UK (or anywhere else outside the US) is that the bank fees for cashing a "foreign" check are pretty expensive and sometimes involve a % of the amount of the check being cashed.


This is not a correct statement. If a parent does not satisfy residency requirements the child is not eligible for US citizenship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> This is not a correct statement. If a parent does not satisfy residency requirements the child is not eligible for US citizenship.


Correct, you are. But having one US parent who married a "foreigner" is a very common situation in many parts of the world.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not the way the legislation was written apparently. They were to go to US taxpayers and to those receiving social security benefits even if they didn't have to file tax forms.
> 
> To have a US SSN you only need to have been born with US nationality (i.e. one parent a US citizen) or to have lived for a while in the US and worked there.
> 
> That's what happens when you don't have a national unemployment system that could have paid out a benefit to workers who lost their jobs. But it's an election year and I guess the IRS is the only Federal agency that can pay out to large numbers of potential voters.


Wow, I can see you're a person who can smell Trump voters in Walmarts or on the streets of Paris, huh?

If you followed US news, you'd know that millions of unemployed workers are getting beside their unemployment insurance, $600 weekly that will go on through mid June or mid July, I believe the latter.

There are numerous reports from employers that they can't get their workers to come back to the job, as they're making more sitting in front of TV than they received when working.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

twostep said:


> This is not a correct statement. If a parent does not satisfy residency requirements the child is not eligible for US citizenship.


Your statement is not actually true either. 

Neither parent MUST have met the residency test (5 years in the US at least 2 of which over the age of 14)

If a child’s parent does not meet the physical presence requirement, the child may rely on the physical presence of the child’s U.S. citizen grandparent to meet the requirement. 

https://www.uscis.gov/policy-manual/volume-12-part-h-chapter-5


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> There are numerous reports from employers that they can't get their workers to come back to the job, as they're making more sitting in front of TV than they received when working.


That is assuming that they have actually started receiving their benefits yet. The current employment systems in many states are beyond antiquated and there are numerous reports that the state systems are jammed up beyond all recognition in processing the applications for aid. Many state systems are constructed specifically to discourage folks from applying at all for benefits so starting the payments has been a long, slow process.

And, you see here on the forums that there is some question whether the financial impact checks and payments are reaching their intended audience - no idea whether the intention of the legislation was to hand out free money to citizens (or not) living overseas who would have access to the benefits of their countries of residence.


----------

